# Snow



## am64 (Dec 16, 2009)

Its snowing here in the chilterns !!!


----------



## jimmysmum (Dec 16, 2009)

am64 said:


> Its snowing here in the chilterns !!!



And here in Hetfordshire


----------



## Steff (Dec 16, 2009)

jimmysmum said:


> And here in Hetfordshire



and here  yay


----------



## Caroline (Dec 16, 2009)

And here in London, not far from Euston and just across the road from St. Pancras.


----------



## Northerner (Dec 16, 2009)

Hideous, foul stuff! Roll on Summer!


----------



## rossi_mac (Dec 16, 2009)

it's snowing here too, on my head!


----------



## Caroline (Dec 16, 2009)

rossi_mac said:


> it's snowing here too, on my head!



Where are you?


----------



## rossi_mac (Dec 16, 2009)

I'm inside now and it's stopped on my head, but outside it's still snowing!











I'm in West Surrey!


----------



## squidge63 (Dec 16, 2009)

It's snowing in Epsom


----------



## Diabeticblue (Dec 16, 2009)

Well please keep it there people there is no need to share it with anyone else. Up here in ahem Sunny Manchester we have no use for things like Snow it tends to spoil our Beach Lifestyle.


And you are really going to believe that I'm sure LOL


----------



## am64 (Dec 16, 2009)

ahhh yes i have heard that manchester is positively tropical these days....global warming or what


----------



## Shelb1uk (Dec 16, 2009)

kent has a teeennnnyyyyy lil bit of snow....but u have to squint to see it falling!!! haha! really freeeeezing cold though!!!


----------



## Northerner (Dec 16, 2009)

Gah! The vile stuff is descending outside my window now!


----------



## HelenP (Dec 16, 2009)

YES!!  It's been snowing here (Surrey) since about 11 am, doesn't look like it's letting up for a while!!  I LOVE it.  But don't like walking/driving when it's icy.

xx


----------



## PhilT (Dec 16, 2009)

It's snowing in Croydon too, and is very cold.


----------



## falcon123 (Dec 16, 2009)

Snowing on the bitterly cold platform this morning and the stuff followed me to London. Never worn a hat in my life bar a skool cap but will have to think about it with my shorter hair and the ravages of the hair moth!


----------



## Caroline (Dec 16, 2009)

Diabeticblue said:


> Well please keep it there people there is no need to share it with anyone else. Up here in ahem Sunny Manchester we have no use for things like Snow it tends to spoil our Beach Lifestyle.
> 
> 
> And you are really going to believe that I'm sure LOL



The only time I visted Manchester there was a match on at Anfield and it rained. I haven't been back since.


----------



## Caroline (Dec 16, 2009)

HelenP said:


> YES!!  It's been snowing here (Surrey) since about 11 am, doesn't look like it's letting up for a while!!  I LOVE it.  But don't like walking/driving when it's icy.
> 
> xx



Where in Surrey are you? My brother in law and his soon to be wife are near Guildford Uni and it was snowing there too.


----------



## falcon123 (Dec 16, 2009)

> The only time I visted Manchester there was a match on at Anfield and it rained. I haven't been back since.



I have been to Manchester about a dozen times and every time bar one it has rained. That time it snowed heavily!


----------



## Viki (Dec 16, 2009)

and in Hillingdon/Hertfordshire. Although its stopped now


----------



## Caroline (Dec 16, 2009)

falcon123 said:


> Snowing on the bitterly cold platform this morning and the stuff followed me to London. Never worn a hat in my life bar a skool cap but will have to think about it with my shorter hair and the ravages of the hair moth!



I always wear a hat in winter, and sometimes a scarf and a hat if it's very cold. I get cold ears then I get ear ache then I get a bad mood and then everyone suffers


----------



## Northerner (Dec 16, 2009)

Caroline said:


> The only time I visted Manchester there was a match on at Anfield and it rained. I haven't been back since.



I think you'll find Anfield is in Liverpool Caroline!


----------



## Caroline (Dec 16, 2009)

Northerner said:


> I think you'll find Anfield is in Liverpool Caroline!



Someone was playing in Manchester and it was a big international match. I was fed up because it made me late for my brothers wedding and I'd gone to a starnge place all alone well beyond my comfort zone. I think I meant Old Trafford, but out side the M25 circle I'm lost....


----------



## Caroline (Dec 16, 2009)

Now almost 2 05 pm (14 05) and it is snowing again. I was going to take pictures lunch time but didn't want to go outside without my coat cos I don't like getting cold...


----------



## cazscot (Dec 16, 2009)

Glasgow is quite pleasant at the moment (for a change)...  Although I have been wearing my hat, scarf and gloves since the end of October


----------



## Caroline (Dec 16, 2009)

cazscot said:


> Glasgow is quite pleasant at the moment (for a change)...  Although I have been wearing my hat, scarf and gloves since the end of October



My friend who lives not far from Ayre always says London is much too hot and on the odd occasion she has stayed with me has taken most of the blanketts off the bed because they were too warm...


----------



## am64 (Dec 16, 2009)

boohoo its been drizzling all afternoon and all the pretty snow has gone


----------



## SacredHeart (Dec 16, 2009)

Nowt here yet. Due Saturday, I'm told.


----------



## squidge63 (Dec 16, 2009)

Still snowing in Epsom, it is settling a little in places that aren't used much but roads are clear.


----------



## Steff (Dec 16, 2009)

all the snow has gone now , just wet roads and paths


----------



## Einstein (Dec 16, 2009)

Around 12 there were a few snow flakes now nothing.

I gave up on weather forecasts when they started quoting weather in percentages

Tomorrow I know it's likely to be wet, cold, unlikely to be dry, but there again, less chance of sun and no chance it will be hot. Wet could be rain, hail, sleet or snow - maybe drizzle...

And the odds are???


----------



## katie (Dec 16, 2009)

It isn't snowing here, in the middle of Nowhere, New Forest.


----------



## HelenP (Dec 16, 2009)

Caroline said:


> Where in Surrey are you? My brother in law and his soon to be wife are near Guildford Uni and it was snowing there too.



I'm in Sutton, Caroline.

I drove over to my mum's in Wimbledon at around 1 ish, and as my journey progressed there was less adn less snow!  By the time I got there, it was just the odd bit of rainy snow.  But it carried on snowing back home!!

It's now not as blimmin cold as it was earlier, hope it stays that way as I'll be coming home from work around midnight, and really don't want to scrape a frozen up windscreen at that time of night!!

xx


----------



## squidge63 (Dec 16, 2009)

HelenP said:


> I'm in Sutton, Caroline.
> 
> I drove over to my mum's in Wimbledon at around 1 ish, and as my journey progressed there was less adn less snow!  By the time I got there, it was just the odd bit of rainy snow.  But it carried on snowing back home!!
> 
> ...



was in sutton yesterday..


----------



## Sugarbum (Dec 16, 2009)

It snowed almost all day in sarf London, and it settled quite abit. I really liked it....

.......are there any predictions for snow like we had in February this year again?? I hope so!


----------



## Northerner (Dec 16, 2009)

Sugarbum said:


> It snowed almost all day in sarf London, and it settled quite abit. I really liked it....
> 
> .......are there any predictions for snow like we had in February this year again?? I hope so!



Be thee in league with the devile wumman? Tis the foulest, most perilous precipitation known to man!


----------



## HelenP (Dec 16, 2009)

Northerner said:


> Be thee in league with the devile wumman? Tis the foulest, most perilous precipitation known to man!



Awwww, it's lovely while it's fresh ........................  (lol, but then the same could be said for most things, I spose  )

xx


----------



## HelenP (Dec 16, 2009)

squidge63 said:


> was in sutton yesterday..



Lol, you're only up the road aren't you.

xx


----------



## rossi_mac (Dec 16, 2009)

Oh to be back in Sarf smoke land!

Got off train and snow settled well here, house looked almost pretty! no idea where cats are think there building a snow cat! Got fire going a bottle of mulled wine warming hehe! Been sober too darn long!


----------



## twinnie (Dec 16, 2009)

well we are suppose to get hearvy snow on saturday up here


----------



## Freddie99 (Dec 16, 2009)

Argh, frustratingly no snow here in Eastbourne yet. I'd love to have some.


----------



## karent (Dec 16, 2009)

Havent had any yet here in cambridgeshire, I am hoping it doesnt get too bad I am suppose to be taking my daughter down to London on the train on Friday tosee the Olympia Horse show.  I hate the stuff!!


----------



## Caroline (Dec 17, 2009)

I eft work around 3.40 yesterday and it had turned to rain. I believe more snow is forecast for the weekend, so those who missed it may get some...


----------



## sofaraway (Dec 17, 2009)

I hope there is no more snow, I only like it if I am off work and don't have to travel anywhere. Last Febuary was my most scary driving expereince ever


----------



## am64 (Dec 17, 2009)

try living in Caithness for a winter!! I was told by my employers up there i had to be a 'bit braver' when driving in the snow!!! yeah when the roads were totally covered so you couldnt see where the 6ft deep drainage ditches were!!


----------



## rossi_mac (Dec 17, 2009)

A few years ago we drove up to Edinburgh area from the smoke on Boxing day I think, The snow was falling fast and thick, we left at 4am I think to avoid traffic & problems! The snow on the M1 was "crazyness" they kept saying on the radio that the M1 was shut, only thing was we were on it! Scary stuff, I was trying to overtake lorries, but the ruts in the road were almost solid ice and hard to cross over and lots of sliding around! I think that was a 12 hour drive!! I hope it's not like that when we head to Tyneside on crimbo eve this year!


----------



## katie (Dec 17, 2009)

Sugarbum said:


> It snowed almost all day in sarf London, and it settled quite abit. I really liked it....
> 
> .......are there any predictions for snow like we had in February this year again?? I hope so!



Eek, hope there is'n't much on saturday otherwise My coach will never make it 



Northerner said:


> Be thee in league with the devile wumman? Tis the foulest, most perilous precipitation known to man!



bah humbug!


----------



## RWJ (Dec 17, 2009)

It's snowing here in Fife, makes a change from rain!!


----------



## rachelha (Dec 17, 2009)

Hail, rain, now snow in the space of 10 minutes.


----------



## RWJ (Dec 17, 2009)

That's Bonnie Scotland for you!!


----------



## cazscot (Dec 17, 2009)

Just looked out my window the snow has arrived in Glasgow


----------



## AlisonM (Dec 17, 2009)

It was snowing here this am, but now it's brilliant sunshine. Freezing but.


----------



## am64 (Dec 17, 2009)

AlisonM said:


> It was snowing here this am, but now it's brilliant sunshine. Freezing but.



keeps snowing the brightening up and its coooooolllllllldddddd
hey ally you all fixed now internetwise?


----------



## Caroline (Dec 17, 2009)

We keep getting brilliant sunshin then snow flurries. They forecast a good 8 inches over night. Have't we alread had that ammount this year?


----------



## AlisonM (Dec 17, 2009)

am64 said:


> keeps snowing the brightening up and its coooooolllllllldddddd
> hey ally you all fixed now internetwise?


I'm scared to say yes in case the gremlins from BT hear me.


----------



## Carynb (Dec 17, 2009)

Snow flurries in Surrey but not settling. Please no heavy snow, got too much to do!!


----------



## Steff (Dec 17, 2009)

none of the white stuff for us 2day, just raint and o degrees winds grr x


----------



## HelenP (Dec 17, 2009)

It was throwing it down earlier, think it was more sleety than anything, but it didn't last long.  However it is FREEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEZING COLD in here.................... !!

xx


----------



## Steff (Dec 17, 2009)

wooooooo just looked out window now and it is snowing heavens high it is lying must be a couple of inches at least.


----------



## am64 (Dec 17, 2009)

its getting thicker...woowww 1 hrs ago a sprinkling...now 2inches  ...the north wind doth blow


----------



## Peter C (Dec 18, 2009)

Diabeticblue said:


> Well please keep it there people there is no need to share it with anyone else. Up here in ahem Sunny Manchester we have no use for things like Snow it tends to spoil our Beach Lifestyle.
> 
> 
> And you are really going to believe that I'm sure LOL



hi Dave,
my brother in law says it hasn't snowed properly in Manchester since the 1950s when they built Fiddlers Ferry power station near Warrington. he claims, that downwind, it throws a warm blanket over the area.


----------



## Tezzz (Dec 18, 2009)

It snowing in Brighton and Hove. Buses disrupted. Me on the *7*'s today and they're off at the moment. 

Visit *http://www.buses.co.uk *for latest info.


----------



## Steff (Dec 18, 2009)

sounds nasty, well we had no more snow overnight just looks really slippery out there now x


----------



## SilentAssassin1642 (Dec 18, 2009)

looks like weve had a very light dusting of the white stuff here


----------



## am64 (Dec 18, 2009)

snow snow and snow...i try nd get some piccies up later no schools here in the shires so this hobbit is going back to bed XX


----------



## aymes (Dec 18, 2009)

I'm at Center Parcs and have woken up in the most beautiful snowy forest, we've had lots!

Will get some pictures on on here when I get home later, assuming we can get home through the snow!


----------



## Freddie99 (Dec 18, 2009)

We have about two inches of the white stuff here in Eastbourne. Got a little bit more coming in at the moment. I want more of this stuff.


----------



## RWJ (Dec 18, 2009)

-4 degrees at 6.30 am, upto -2 now. Snow not deep but very slippy underfoot/wheels.


----------



## Adrienne (Dec 18, 2009)

Tom Hreben said:


> We have about two inches of the white stuff here in Eastbourne. Got a little bit more coming in at the moment. I want more of this stuff.



Damn thats not fair.  We haven't had 2 inches and we are only 15 minutes from you.   Apparently we miss quite a lot of the snow and you and Hastings get more than us !!!   We've had some but it is disappearing now.  Hoping for more later.


----------



## Steff (Dec 18, 2009)

just got bk the roads and paths are soo dangerous the black ice is so terrible i went to supermarket in his timberlands despite them being 3 sizes bigger i didnt care tho i just wanted to get bk in 1 peice


----------



## Copepod (Dec 18, 2009)

*Skiied to work today, and most of way back! yippee!*

Says it all, really. Most difficult bit was getting nordic skis, poles & boots out of loft, with unattached ladder, so required help of partner. Colleagues at Away Day were very impressed  at "most active commute to work" (I only had to travel 2 miles each way). Perhaps it's safe to tell them my diagnosis, as they should realise that I can look after myself in slightly unusual situations. Skiied back home across open land and along lesser used roads, but couldn't ski where feet had melted the snow. However, I think I'll cycle back for evening meal.

Added: cycled back for evening meal (mountain bike with thick knobbly tyres and helmet for my head) - and after a few glasses of wine with the meal, was presented with a bottle of champagne for my team, as prize for most active commute to work. Perhaps ironically, perhaps says a lot about work, there wasn't room on either of the the tables occupied by by team members for me, so I sat with some doctors who I knew only vaguely, but they welcomed me when I asked if I could join them. However, still shared champagne with work team mates who did not have room for me earlier. "No room at the inn" - very Christmassy, especially, as I found myself sitting with a Malaysian Chinese Christian, a Bahai who had studied at the same university at almost the same time as me, a non-practicing Jew with Brazillian connections (who had veggie option) and a German protestant, so lots of fun and new views on life!


----------



## aymes (Dec 18, 2009)

This is the scene I woke up to this morning..


----------



## rachelha (Dec 18, 2009)

aymes said:


> This is the scene I woke up to this morning..



wow that is beautiful - great photo


----------



## rossi_mac (Dec 18, 2009)

sure is Aymes, hope the heating is good though!!


----------



## Viki (Dec 18, 2009)

rachelha said:


> wow that is beautiful - great photo



Stunning!


----------



## HelenP (Dec 18, 2009)

steff09 said:


> i went to supermarket in his timberlands despite them being 3 sizes bigger i didnt care tho i just wanted to get bk in 1 peice



Steff, you do make me laugh!!!

xx


----------



## HelenP (Dec 18, 2009)

Beautiful photo, Aymes.  hope you got home alright!!

xx


----------



## AlisonM (Dec 18, 2009)

Gorgeous Aymes. It didn't stick here, but there's more forecast over the weekend.


----------



## katie (Dec 18, 2009)

aymes said:


> This is the scene I woke up to this morning..



Oh my god, that is amazing! never seen a view like that, i'm so jealous!


----------



## aymes (Dec 18, 2009)

HelenP said:


> Beautiful photo, Aymes.  hope you got home alright!!
> 
> xx



It took a while but we made it in the end! The roads round here were horrendous. Wish I was back there now though!


----------

